# Free Indian Language writer Baraha 6.0



## prakashaka (Oct 28, 2004)

Here is an useful software for all indians..

*Baraha 6.0 - Free Indian Language Software*

*www.baraha.com *

u can download this from *www.baraha.com/download/baraha60.exe 

this Supports 5 main indian scripts

*Devanagari
Kannada
Tamil
Telugu
Malayalam*

and supports several languages
like
Hindi,Sanskrit, Marati, kannada, konkani,Tulu, sindhi, telugu, malayalam, tamil and lotz more...

and also it contains SDK for indian language.. 

i hope next issue of DIGIT comes with this useful software....

download and install it in your system and letz reply for this thread...


regards
Prakash Shetty Ulepady


----------



## swatkat (Oct 29, 2004)

Got it Man!


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 29, 2004)

thx i'll try it
i have software named akruti, it the best
if baraha tops it i'll start using it


----------



## atool (Oct 29, 2004)

thanks prakashaka_....VERY USEFUL link...


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 29, 2004)

i downloaded it 
its not better than akruti
not even near to it
anyway thanks prakashaka


----------



## visvo (Nov 1, 2004)

hmm.. try hindipad its the best .. u dont have to write in hindi or know any hindi typewriter just type in english and it converts it in hindi automatically ... go for it


----------



## atool (Nov 2, 2004)

visvo said:
			
		

> hmm.. try hindipad its the best .. u dont have to write in hindi or know any hindi typewriter just type in english and it converts it in hindi automatically ... go for it



baraha does same...though i still cant say its better then hindipad...all i can say its free where hindipad isnt...


----------



## kkeng (Nov 2, 2004)

thx prakashaka.  just tried & it looks great.


----------



## prakashaka (Nov 2, 2004)

u know guis....

in baraha u can also write indian language in any application like MS Office.. or any windows application...
for this u can use baraha direct.....

as u mentioned Hindipad.. works for only one language ie. Hindi...
 unlike Baraha works for 5 indian scripts - Hindi-Kannada-Tamil-Telugu-Malayalam.. and supports for around about 20 lanugages..

it dosnt mean that i'm addicted to Baraha.. but i liked this software thatzY i'm introducing this to u PPl....

try it and if u have any doubts just visit www.Baraha.com or post here....


----------



## atool (Nov 2, 2004)

hey prakashaka needed some help if u could...i m using it for devnagari...now i have to add some english words intermittently..i m not able to switch it to eng...


----------



## prakashaka (Nov 2, 2004)

hey atool,
   which tool u r using from baraha...?
i mean 'baraha 6.0 editor'
or 'baraha direct'..

here 'baraha direct' can be used to write indian language in any application like word..

if u r using this..
then u can use following shotcuts

F11 - switch on/off baraha

F12 - set options like change naguage, typing speed etc..

if u wanna type in english in word document

steps.. are

1. trun of baraha (F11)
2. change font to `english'(times newroman etc)
3. type in english
4. press again F11 and change font to brh devanagari and type in hindi ..

thats all

and if u r using just baraha editor..

then

use tags
<lang=eng>  english text    <-lang>

thats all

thank you


----------



## atool (Nov 2, 2004)

THANKS M8


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice Information Prakshaka,

You can visit the link below to see the discussions which had taken place earlier.... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6803&highlight=

Baraha is a good software for Kannada, Telugu, Tamil, Malayalam & Devnagari Scripts... For other Indian languages I suggest *i-Leap*

You can download i-Leap from the link below
*www.cdacindia.com/html/down/mling.asp

Shri Prakashaka, I also suggest you to try *Kannada Kasturi*, Kannada-English Translator. *www.kannadakasturi.com


----------



## prakashaka (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes Mr. Ravi...
thanx for ur sugestions...

by the way www.kannadakasturi is Kannada English, English kannada, Sanskrit-kannada-english
dictionary...

in this site they using baraha technique..
they used Baraha SDK to convert english to Kannada.. suing Soap...


----------



## swatkat (Nov 5, 2004)

It's time to have a Linux distro in Kannada.


----------



## prakashaka (Nov 5, 2004)

hey swatkat
 is there any Linux distribution of kannada available...?

is there any linux version of baraha available to download?


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 5, 2004)

Swatkat and Prakashaka,

You two may consider to resize your Sig and Avatars (As per rules !!!)respectively ....


----------



## prakashaka (Nov 5, 2004)

me me .. mine... no no no,... not @ alll......... it is too small...
by the way.. today r tomarrow im gonna cut it down.. okey....


----------

